# Bolt + stuck "Waking Up" not waking up



## figsys (Jul 15, 2018)

Started having a problem with coming out of standby after Bolt+ enters mode by itself (6 month old Bolt). After turning on TV and pressing "TIVO", Bolt displays "Waking Up" for more that several minutes. Remote light flashing on Bolt and even the find remote feature works. Mini's can't connect. Happened once a week last few weeks and now after only 2 days. Need to power cycle Bolt. Is this a known issue with 21.8.2 release or do I have a defective Bolt? Will turn off standby mode but prefer to allow Bolt hard drive to spin down...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

figsys said:


> Started having a problem with coming out of standby after Bolt+ enters mode by itself (6 month old Bolt). After turning on TV and pressing "TIVO", Bolt displays "Waking Up" for more that several minutes. Remote light flashing on Bolt and even the find remote feature works. Mini's can't connect. Happened once a week last few weeks and now after only 2 days. Need to power cycle Bolt. Is this a known issue with 21.8.2 release or do I have a defective Bolt? Will turn off standby mode but prefer to allow Bolt hard drive to spin down...


With 21.8.2 my Roamio leaves standby so quickly that I seldom see the "Waking up" message. I seems faster with 21.8.2 than with 21.8.1.


----------



## Tad W (Apr 3, 2019)

figsys said:


> Started having a problem with coming out of standby after Bolt+ enters mode by itself (6 month old Bolt). After turning on TV and pressing "TIVO", Bolt displays "Waking Up" for more that several minutes. Remote light flashing on Bolt and even the find remote feature works. Mini's can't connect. Happened once a week last few weeks and now after only 2 days. Need to power cycle Bolt. Is this a known issue with 21.8.2 release or do I have a defective Bolt? Will turn off standby mode but prefer to allow Bolt hard drive to spin down...


Did you ever get a resolution to this? My Bolt has been working fine for two years and about two weeks ago started getting stuck on the Waking Up screen. Only work-around I have right now is unplugging it. Software version is 21.10.1.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

Mine seemed to having similar but then today it "died" - now all I get is all lights on front - different colors etc. Unplug and plug back in and I get the first TVO startup screen then all the lights. I suspect the hard drive died.


----------



## John G Campbell (Aug 4, 2018)

Tad W said:


> Did you ever get a resolution to this? My Bolt has been working fine for two years and about two weeks ago started getting stuck on the Waking Up screen. Only work-around I have right now is unplugging it. Software version is 21.10.1.


Same thing has happened to me a couple of times in the last few weeks.

I have my settings to never sleep and still, it sneakily does.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Disable CEC (Wake With TiVo). Unless you _really_ need it?

-KP


----------



## skibum80906 (Aug 3, 2019)

kpeters59 said:


> Disable CEC (Wake With TiVo). Unless you _really_ need it?
> 
> -KP


What is CEC, and how do you disable it? 
thanks


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Consumer Electronics Control - Wikipedia

On the TiVo, you toggle the setting in Settings on the Devices page.

It can also be disabled in the TV or A/V Receiver.

-KP


----------

